# taking antihistamines during pregnancy!



## Cesca77 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi there,
I have been suffering from a chronic skin rash for the last 2 years which hasn't been diagnosed yet, but as I have Hashimoto, I suspect it is chronic urticaria.
I am currently taking Cetirizine hydrochloride every 24-48 hours. Is there any antihistamine medication that is safe during pregnancy as I can't bare the itchiness without medication.
Many Thanks
Cesca 77


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Cesca,

First choice antihistamine in pregnancy is chlorphenamine (PiritonTM) and second choices are cetirizine and/or loratidine.

Have you been prescribed the cetirizine or have you been buying this over the counter? Best thing to do is go and see GP for a prescription if you haven't already.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## Cesca77 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info! Very helpful! x Cesca


----------

